# Southwest Ohio Gravel Pits



## napsax

Gravel Pit fishing from years ago is probably the foremost reason I became an avid angler & puchased a couple of boats. I used to fish Newtown & Camp Dennison (Indian Hills area) religiously. Since then, tresspassing signs & sherriffs have thrown a bolt into my gears.
Are there many accessible & legal gravel pits left to freely fish? Where are they? Are permits/fishing licenses required? Is there any parking area? Can they be fished at night?

I'm hurting pretty bad for a quality pit.


----------



## bassattacker

good luck, i even do work for alot of mining operations and they wont even grant me permission even if i was to do it during my lunch period while on the job site, i asked why and the explanation i got was insurance insurance insurance, and some of the places ive done work at i have seen some monster fish in and would love to wet a line in.


----------



## Steel Cranium

It's a shame that these are no longer available for the public. I used to fish the Dravo ponds near newtown quite a bit in the 80s. Lots of nice crappie, bluegill and real big bass. It's actually the only place in Ohio that I witnessed true 10lb+ largemouths caught by others. 5lb-class largemouths were not uncommon and very willing to crush a chrome rattletrap. The last time I was in the area I noticed the no trespassing signs and it looked like a ski-club took it over, combining some of the ponds into one big one.

The pond behind the businesses on round bottom road seems to remain unchanged. Any public access on that one? It used to have some very large bluegills available in the deeper water.


----------



## fishing247

years ago you could stop by the office and purchase a fishing pass for those lake. not sure if they still do that anymore.


----------



## napsax

Thanks for all of the replies so far. So, it seems to primarily be a liability issue. I can understand that; however, I heard that camp dennison will be opening for Indian Hills residents only! Any truth to it being turned into some type of restricted camping ground? I'll keep snooping & hoping for some loophole to access those monster fish.


----------



## paston1

The Camp Dennison pit was purchased by the Village about 5 years ago and it is a private lake only now. Residents only I mean. They have built a lodge and parking lots but if you dont live there or know someone who does your out of luck they patrol it like crazy both by boat and land


----------



## 14shadow

AEP (Ohio Power) has more than enough strip pits to satisfy all your gravel pit fishing needs. Depending on where you live it may be a long drive but the fishing is well worth it. I know if it wasn't a two and a half hour drive I would go there a lot more often. The fishing is excellent in some of those pits.


----------



## Flathead King 06

you may want to check with sand & gravel companies in your area.... I know here in springfield you are able to get permission from the office at the sand & gravel site for a nominal fee and fish it anytime you want then


----------



## napsax

paston1 said:


> The Camp Dennison pit was purchased by the Village about 5 years ago and it is a private lake only now. Residents only but if you dont live there or know someone who does your out of luck they patrol it like crazy both by boat and land


I guess I'll just have to canvas the Camp Dennison area for a friend because the fishing is excellent there.
Thanks


----------



## LMRcatman

Here is the deal. Indian Hill bought the lake a a back up water supply for their drinking water and anyone who gets there water from IH can fish the lake with a free permit. This would include people from IH, Terrace park and maderia to my knowledge. i live in TP and fish the lake all the time it has great bass, crappie and bluegill fishing. if anyone out there has a small boat with a trolling motor i may be convinced to take them out for day.


----------



## scott17b

Steel Cranium,
I am a former Dravo Employee! And even worked there when Martin Marrietta took over. I caught several bass over 7 lbs and even one blue gill that would of broken the state record but didnt submit it due to fear of lossing my job and prosecution! I ran the dredge on second shift had plenty of good nights of fishing! Those were the days!


----------



## chadwimc

Hamilton county is operating a gravel pit near Harrison as a park. It's on the other side of the world from you people on the east side. Nice parking spot, easy access, and a stocking program. There are rules, so check their website.

You'll need a passport and shoes when crossing over I-75 (the dividing line between east and west)


----------



## napsax

chadwimc said:


> Hamilton county is operating a gravel pit near Harrison as a park.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chadwimc, is it called Campbell Lake? Can it be fished at night? Need directions.
> Thanks


----------



## carxman17

hey lmrcatman is the fishing good from the bank at grand valley? Or can I launch a tracker bass boat & use my trolling motor?


----------



## ScottB

napsax said:


> chadwimc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamilton county is operating a gravel pit near Harrison as a park.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chadwimc, is it called Campbell Lake? Can it be fished at night? Need directions.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Campbell Lakes Preserve, located on Campbell Rd, just south of Harrison. I work near the place but I've never fished there. I doubt that it is open at night, I beleive there is a gate across the parking lot that they probably lock.
> 
> http://www.hamiltoncountyparks.org/parks/campbell_lakes.htm
Click to expand...


----------



## napsax

if anyone out there has a small boat with a trolling motor i may be convinced to take them out for day.[/QUOTE]

i would love to take you up on that offer next month. I've got a 12 ft v-bottom jonboat that doesn't get much action.


----------



## napsax

I was trying to quote the LMRcatman.


----------



## WishinIwasFishin

Steel Cranium and ScottB - nice to see some fellow Stern Fans out there! Gotta love Artie!


----------



## madcrappiekids

I have always wondered about the pits south of Germantown...man it looks like some nice water off of Rt 4 but I have never seen anyone out there. 

I heard all kinds of stories about the monsters that live in the gravel pits down in Camden (close to Acton lake) and it was always a no fishing thing that was never really enforced, until a family ( i think a dad, mom and child) drown - it was a pretty sad thing - one fell in, the other two went in after.....you can guess the rest....from all i have heard it is because the water is so deep and cold it is hard to get out if you fall in. The are pretty hard core about the no tresspassing around it now.


----------



## napsax

gravel pits down in Camden...until a family ( i think a dad, mom and child) drown ....from all i have heard it is because the water is so deep and cold it is hard to get out if you fall in. The are pretty hard core about the no tresspassing.[/QUOTE]

I've lways wondered just how deep are some of our area gravel pits such as Newtown, Campbell, Marsh, & Dennison?:C


----------



## Steel Cranium

scott17b said:


> Steel Cranium,
> I am a former Dravo Employee! And even worked there when Martin Marrietta took over. I caught several bass over 7 lbs and even one blue gill that would of broken the state record but didnt submit it due to fear of lossing my job and prosecution! I ran the dredge on second shift had plenty of good nights of fishing! Those were the days!


I recall fishing the pit on the northeast side (the big one behind the storage facilities) while you guys were dredging on the other side. Any idea what happened to those pits? Looks like the one to the west is still intact. The others were filled in or combined to make the lake for the ski club. There were a couple of small ponds off rte 32 that held some monster bass. There was one in the smaller pond that went an easy 10lbs. I had a couple of shots to sneak up and cast to him, but was turned away - often when the bait was flying over his (her) head. The pit to the west had monster bluegill, and lots of 'em. The year of the cicidas in the last 80s was pretty special for them.


----------



## madcrappiekids

mapsax - i have heard some can be as deep as 50 feet or more. I have seen some dry pits and they are pretty deep - no real shallow areas, just a straight drop. 

The average design of a gravel pit always made me wonder how fish could grow so big, there is no real structure in them unless it's man made - any thoughts on this??


----------



## napsax

It's time; but, I don't know where I can do some legal gravel pits at night?!?!?

Uuuugh!!!


----------



## bassattacker

the reason gravel pits are so dangerous is exactly what people have already said, the troy agg plant that ive done work at is minimum 65 foot deep xenia is about the same if not deeper franklin area plants are probally deeper since some of them used drag lines, standard boom dredges have a limit where as drag lines dont it all depends on the depth of the soil borings and how deep the material is, ohio is full of gravel and limestone, the deeper those pits go the more spring water and ground water flow in and it can create turbulant water below among colder temps which will cramp the body up some of the plants ive worked at that are now flooded are well over a 1 mile deep.


----------



## chadwimc

"...some of the plants ive worked at that are now flooded are well over a 1 mile deep..."

One mile = 5,280 feet. Are you talking deep or surface area?


----------



## SOSmith

I know from running the suction dredge at the Fairfield Martin Marietta that the lake on the Fairfield side of the river is an average of 110' deep. Now the dredge is on the Ross side of the river and it's about the same. The fishing in these places are outstanding. Safety is a major concern when it comes to fishing these places. But now I can't even fish at work not because of safety issues, but due to copper thieves stealing everything that ain't bolted down. I've been at the Fairfield plant for almost 8yrs. and just recently a lot of copper is coming up missing. The plant in new Miami got hit so bad by thieves I heard it be at least another year or longer to get that place going.


----------



## TimJC

madcrappiekids said:


> mapsax - i have heard some can be as deep as 50 feet or more. I have seen some dry pits and they are pretty deep - no real shallow areas, just a straight drop.
> 
> The average design of a gravel pit always made me wonder how fish could grow so big, there is no real structure in them unless it's man made - any thoughts on this??


You answered your own question.

The steep walls and lack of structure limits the productive spawning areas. This means the food sources are more concentrated due to there being less fish.

The ground water that fills these pits also plays an important role in stabilizing water temperatures. Ground water is in the 50s. This keeps the pits warm in the winter and cool in the summer, which helps to extend the growing season.

I'm sure the lack of nutrients, relative to waters that are stream or runoff fed, plays a role as well, but I'm not to keen on that subject.


----------



## ROCKS

Take my word for it...if you tresspass on any Martin Marietta property anymore to fish and you get caught,you will be arrested and your gear will be confiscated.They have security day and night at all locations due to theft and vandelism as mentioned previously.They caught my brother and his friend a while back,and have to appear in court.Don't know what the fine might be,or if they will get their gear back.Just not worth it.


----------



## doncollins

Now to really throw a curve ball into this discussion. I talked to a local Columbus scuba diver today and he talked about diving strip pits owned by ohio power in the zanesville area. What are strip pits? Any of you know of divers using them? Sorry to go way off topic, but I was doing a search about the pits and found this thread. After reading the posts about "lock down" after the thieving basturds (spelled that way for a reason).... sounds like the pits are not really open to the public.


----------



## scott17b

Rocks,
You are right in saying they will prosecute! I know of several people that have been caught and if your lucky they kick you out at the best. And as mentioned they are dangerous!


----------



## odds 'n sods

doncollins - 
They are probably talking about the reclamation project by AEP.
There are dozens of Strip mining Pits that have been filled up with water and fish. I don't know about divers using these but it is out by Zanesville.
Made up there twice about 3-4 years ago and had an absolute blast one time and bad experience the other (the people not the fishing). I remeber needing to download a permit for fishing and the camping was free but semi-primitive.

here's a link:
http://www.aep.com/environmental/recreation/recland/activities.aspx


----------



## CelticCross

napsax said:


> Gravel Pit fishing from years ago is probably the foremost reason I became an avid angler & puchased a couple of boats. I used to fish Newtown & Camp Dennison (Indian Hills area) religiously. Since then, tresspassing signs & sherriffs have thrown a bolt into my gears.
> Are there many accessible & legal gravel pits left to freely fish? Where are they? Are permits/fishing licenses required? Is there any parking area? Can they be fished at night?
> 
> I'm hurting pretty bad for a quality pit.


Anyone who wants to FISH this gravel pit needs a person with a pass AKA me. 

I will let anyone up to 2 people a day members of OGF fish with me there. SO if anyone wants to or lives close, just give me a call, but PM me fist.


----------



## fallen513

ain't no big fish in there anyways.


----------



## bassattacker

chadwimc said:


> "...some of the plants ive worked at that are now flooded are well over a 1 mile deep..."
> 
> One mile = 5,280 feet. Are you talking deep or surface area?



one thing about these operations is its all about the mighty dollar and they will chase material, i worked one plant in indiana that took us a 20 minutes drive down into the pit, then had tunnels branching off the main road leading down, people dont realize how deep they go cause most people dont see the plants cause of levees inplace and fencing, someone mentioned fairfield, yeah that plant is deep, franklin is another one that is deep, also the banks at gravel pits are far from safe, ive slid i dont know how many times and luckily yet to take a drink. now there is a Martin Marietta Plant on Lower Valley Pike and Osborn Road in Fairborn, that lets a fishing club have use to the one lake they have, i dont know what type of agreement they have but i do know its not cheap to become a member. all the people ive talked to have said the fishing is unreal... the xenia plant and troy plant i have seen monster bass that i know for a fact would shatter the state record and the world record will come from a gravel pit, but whos brave enough to get it certified...


----------



## Lacotus

I work at a gravel company. Insurance is the reason for the shut down to the public. My company allows us to fish our lakes. Needs fished. Only about 6 people in the compant that fish.


----------



## Lacotus

That pit on Vally/Trebine Rd in Xenia i have fished before. Now, you will go to jail if caught on the property. I work at the other pit west of them.


----------



## BigDub007

bassattacker said:


> one thing about these operations is its all about the mighty dollar and they will chase material, i worked one plant in indiana that took us a 20 minutes drive down into the pit, then had tunnels branching off the main road leading down, people dont realize how deep they go cause most people dont see the plants cause of levees inplace and fencing, someone mentioned fairfield, yeah that plant is deep, franklin is another one that is deep, also the banks at gravel pits are far from safe, ive slid i dont know how many times and luckily yet to take a drink. now there is a Martin Marietta Plant on Lower Valley Pike and Osborn Road in Fairborn, that lets a fishing club have use to the one lake they have, i dont know what type of agreement they have but i do know its not cheap to become a member. all the people ive talked to have said the fishing is unreal... the xenia plant and troy plant i have seen monster bass that i know for a fact would shatter the state record and the world record will come from a gravel pit, but whos brave enough to get it certified...


Not to be a jerk ....I have heard this story 1000 times almost as good as scuba divers seeing cats the size of volkswaggons .....Do you think ohio is the only state with gravel pits ? Just because its private it makes anglers think there are monsters to be had ....I am sure it has above average fish in it .....To say the state or world record will come out of it Is nothing more than some tall tale bull squat ......It is allways nice to dream .....


----------



## backlashed

chadwimc said:


> "...some of the plants ive worked at that are now flooded are well over a 1 mile deep..."
> 
> One mile = 5,280 feet. Are you talking deep or surface area?


I'm not buyin it. The wide of a hole that deep would be enormous and the day time temperatures while mining it would be unbearable.

Another fish story


----------



## longhaulpointer

i've fished in spring valley several times, got a pass there. Fishing isn't much to speak of. Bass aren't that big there, never seen any monsters. In fact, when it first opened as spring valley they encouraged fishermen to keep small bass so they could get the population in check . They have been dumping christmass trees to create cover which helps, but the rest of the lake is void of cover. In the summer weeds grow out in the lake and the fishing can be good around the grass but hard to fish through. LIke others have said, everybody thinks its better because they can't fish there. I can and i stick to the LMR


----------

